# Logic or Emotion, Which is Better?



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Logic without emotion = Failure. 
Emotion without logic = Failure. 

Proof: 

Example of Logic without emotion: 
Adolf Hitler









He was really successful for a little while but it's important to remember that he ended up, deranged with syphilis, committing suicide while all his dreams crumbled around him.

Example of Emotion without Logic: 
Strong Sad 









I'm not sure what to say about this, really. lol. 
Other than if you just emote all the time you might end up like this:









Example of Emotion and Logic:
Albert Einstein: 









Hitler would have killed this guy if he hadn't fled to the US. I bring this guy up not only because he was instrumental to the defeat of Adolf Hitler and exemplifies the heart of the US (i.e. even if some people in our country might believe it's "logical" to kill an entire ethnicity of people, our country chooses not to), but also because Albert Einstein is considered to be one of the most intelligent men in history and he said: 
“If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
He also said, 
“Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves.” 
And...
“Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love.” 
And...
“The best way to cheer yourself is to cheer somebody else up.” 
And...
“The most beautiful experience we can have is the mysterious - the fundamental emotion which stands at the cradle of true art and true science.” 
And...
“Try not to become a man of success. Rather become a man of value.”

To conclude, I am partial to the Einstein approach. Emotion and Logic, Art and Science. Each is blind without the other.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think Hitler is a good example of logic over emotion. He felt that blonde haired blue eyed ppl were better,he did not have facts to back up his way of thinkin besides the "pure race" argument. If anything he was a unhealthy feeler with too much authority who let his hatred of Jews or anyone who didn't fit his ideals drive him bat shit crazy. You would have to be crazy to kill that many ppl just because they were different.

But I like the post very interestin.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Also I don't think one is better than the other. You need both to be a balanced and healthy individual.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

MonieJ;bt23969 said:


> I don't think Hitler is a good example of logic over emotion. He felt that blonde haired blue eyed ppl were better,he did not have facts to back up his way of thinkin besides the "pure race" argument. If anything he was a unhealthy feeler with too much authority who let his hatred of Jews or anyone who didn't fit his ideals drive him bat shit crazy. You would have to be crazy to kill that many ppl just because they were different.
> 
> But I like the post very interestin.


Actually, there was a method to the madness. According to his personal notes on effective leadership, "blame everything that goes wrong on your enemy." Non-aryans were an effective enemy to blame everything on. And they all needed to be destroyed. 

An unhealthy feeler argument would go something like this: "In the interest of everyone, we need to rescue these poor, starving, disgusting, filthy non-aryans. You poor, savages, let us help you." 

Think racist missionaries destroying ancient cultures in an effort to "civilize the savages" when you think of unhealthy feeler arguments and Adolph Hitler committing mass genocide when you think of unhealthy thinker arguments.


----------

